# union contacts or rome 390s



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

fuck sierra.
go with the 390s. http://www.evo.com/snowboard-bindings/rome-390-2011.aspx
evo>sierra


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

y dont u like sierra??? they seem pretty good and seem to there stuff about what people need


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

fuck michael. terrible company.


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

ok y do u recommend the 390s do you have them or demoed them?


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

google said so


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

so u have no idea well thats really helpful anyone else


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on the board. If its anything stiffer than a Park rocker, SubZero or the like then I would aim for 390 bosses. The Contacts are a super soft binding that work well with a super soft board. You loose too much performance with them on anything stiffness over a 3.5 out of 10. Salomonder being a 1 and like a NS Raptor being a 10.


and since noone elaborated.... Sierra was putting their current year gear on big sale right after or right before Christmas, something small shops can't do. Their business plan was designed to put everyone else out of business so they owned the market. Now its against contract with most companies to permanently discount anything until around February.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Rome > Union for sure. I've owned a handful from each co. over the years.


----------



## arborlover (Sep 10, 2010)

as people already said, contacts is soft soft soft binding. its pretty useless on even midstiff boards imo.


did buy them to replace my cartels since i wanted a softer binding but got too much of the softneff, but planing on buying rome artifact and that should be a killer combo in my mind.

edit: i also think its *alot* better to have too stiff of a binding instead of having too soft of a binding. stiff binding on a soft board gonna make the board feel even softer in worst case. soft binding on a stiff board is unrideble imo


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

ok thanks ya i no what u mean i guess ill go with the rome 390s


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

gallagher83 said:


> ok thanks ya i no what u mean i guess ill go with the rome 390s


thanks for doubting me.


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

no problem


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah and atleast u didn't make he same thread 5 times like you've done in the past


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, you're from Michigan. How about you snatch up a pair of bindings from a Michigan-based dealer?

Rome SDS Mens Snowboard Bindings

Shameless plug has been entered 

By the way, you can come to one of our several shops in town. Summit Sports (multiple locations in Mi) and Don Thomas Sport Haus (located in downtown Birmingham... closed for the Summer though).


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

It's okay Leo, I won't report you 

And dayyyuuummm...those colorways for the 390s look fantastic!


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

ya i now to colors look sweet this year thats one reason y i want them


----------

